# what's this ?



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

they say their are no red snapper out here so. can some one please tell me what tpye of fish this is? look's mighty tastey ! 










had fun catching them and a bunch of aj's! eveyone needs to go to the meeting in destin on thursday so we will be able to keep catching these. your help is needed. without you this fish will not make it to the dinner table. please help this fish feed a family! come to the meeting and say hey fwc we want to keep our snapper! let the feds get their own!

thank you

scot mason


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice RedSnapper!!! :bowdown Unfortunately I have actually seen that same size Snapper and plenty of them. Please don't turn this fish into the next <U>Remora Trash Nuisance Fish</U>!!!!! Help save the Red Snapper, show your support by attending the meeting in Sandestin on Thursday morning!!! We want to keep our season and take back our 4 fish bag limit!!!

It doesn't matter if you don't fish for Red Snapper, because the fish that you do like to catch will be the target of increased pressure and closure soon!!!!If the Feds take control of all state waters - all those "enviro-nuts" on the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council want to shut fishing down completely!!!! :bpts Then you will wish that someone stood up and fought for our fishing rights when we had a chance to make a difference. :usaflag


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish Scot !!!!!!!!!! Looks good enough to eat.

Scott


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Surely can't be the illusive Red Snapper because they tell me they are almost extinct in our waters.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty color on that one.


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice ONE!!!!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

man thats an awesome snapper, im sry but i think if i caught one like that it would be hidden somewhere and brought back to the docks.....thats just not right catching a fish like tht and not LEGALLY being able to keep it.


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

georgous fish! i cant wait to get out this weekend!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

There is no way that is a endangered red snapper cause they are about extinct . J/k . they have about came to the point that they are nusance , they have over ran ever wreck and live bottom area within 25 miles. But i forgot they are endangered. That is a beautiful fish , and a great day on the water, congrats.

TIM


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice fish. hey post up more info. about Thursday...time,place and all. I wanna be there too.


----------



## knotayacht (Feb 18, 2009)

Great Looking Fish !!!!

Especially for a nearly extinct species


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Rare Fish Indeed :banghead


----------

